

Rapportive like online service? - JT123

Are there any free&#x2F;paid services which takes email IDs and can provide professional information about the user holding that email ID?<p>Would love to update CRM with finer details of users..
======
bharathwaaj
This company does that.

[https://www.infer.com/](https://www.infer.com/)

You can read an article about the same [http://gigaom.com/2013/09/02/what-
will-crm-look-like-in-2015...](http://gigaom.com/2013/09/02/what-will-crm-
look-like-in-2015/)

~~~
JT123
looks cool.

